# Strains that makes you horny



## Greg1919a4 (Apr 9, 2010)

some strains make you sleepy or numb what strain will make your senses come alive and make the ladies horny.


----------



## lerellion (Apr 9, 2010)

HMMMM my wife love Marijuana. It usualy make her horny... Speaking of which she just smoked be back in a minute...................................................



Yep just about any strain


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 9, 2010)

lol a minute dude seriously ?


----------



## Greg1919a4 (Apr 9, 2010)

YEAH mine wife is the same way she says that maui wowie works prety good and most of the hazes. im looking for a new strain that would work even beter


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 9, 2010)

he's married, lol!
_everything_ is a chore then...


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 9, 2010)

well like these guys say, just about any strain is pretty good at getting a girl horny, but as many of us have learned, any kind of inebriation and a girl starts getting frisky (or paranoid and she runs away).

what i would work on instead is maybe trying to find a way for this woman/(women?) to get horny and desire you without needing to alter her state of consciousness?


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 9, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> well like these guys say, just about any strain is pretty good at getting a girl horny, but as many of us have learned, any kind of inebriation and a girl starts getting frisky (or paranoid and she runs away).
> 
> what i would work on instead is maybe trying to find a way for this woman/(women?) to get horny and desire you without needing to alter her state of consciousness?


Its not like hes getting a chick drunk to sleep with her.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Its not like hes getting a chick drunk to sleep with her.


Of course not - it's like he's getting a chick _high_ to sleep with her. lol


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 9, 2010)

so ah doe eyed.... wanna burn sometime? 

lol i couldnt resist after your last comment


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> so ah doe eyed.... wanna burn sometime?
> 
> lol i couldnt resist after your last comment


lol...funny funny, guy...


----------



## cutman (Apr 9, 2010)

lol o no does here you guy are in trouble nowwww lol


----------



## Greg1919a4 (Apr 9, 2010)

lol i have been marred for 13yrs. im trying to find a strain that is really uplifting not a really deep body high.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

Greg1919a4 said:


> lol i have been marred for 13yrs. im trying to find a strain that is really uplifting not a really deep body high.


 I thought that the high from Moby Dick was pretty good, more of a social/uplifting high than a couchlock. She grows out really nice, as well - thick, dense buds on her.


----------



## Greg1919a4 (Apr 9, 2010)

never heard of moby dick. is it kind of like casey jones or maui


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

She's by Dinafem, a Haze x White Widow. Finished for me in eight weeks! Here you go:
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1082
Think I have an album of her, as well.


----------



## 420sm0keweed (Mar 29, 2013)

doeeyed said:


> lol...funny funny, guy...


asian fantasy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Actually makes you horny search it up


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 29, 2013)

OK-- Womans point of view here...

WTF is wrong with wanting a strain that makes your/his woman horney?
ESPECIALLY if SHE wants it!

Has nothing to do with NEEDING it, but WANTING it...
C'mon-- tell me you guys never use MJ or alcohol or other drugs to "enhance" the experience??

EVER HEAR OF VIAGRA!?

Whats the difference!?

Many women need visual stimulation (movies/magazines) just like guys-- or something to heighten their mood--

If you are stressed/tired/in a rut... why NOT use something like MJ to help out!?


----------



## Grojak (Mar 29, 2013)

Check out Serious Seeds Bubblegum... it makes them panties drop!!! I grew from seed and keep one around always, my only problem is my wife prefers Indicas'!!!


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 29, 2013)

Seems like a couch lock should keep her planted long enough to sow some seeds.


----------



## mmunds (Apr 11, 2013)

My wife and I found a strain she likes and will only smoke at home, with me alone. The blue rhino strain get her going really good. 

About 20 minutes after she literally starts getting very very wet and horny with no extra influence at all. EVERY TIME! She becomes an extremely wild one for a couple hours and nothing else or any other strain has ever done this to her in any way, shape, or form.

Everyone is different and I believe there is a strain out there for everyone, just got to find it. We found hers by accident and are slowly trying the rest of the parental strains separately.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Apr 11, 2013)

that isn't the first time I have heard of a rhino strain doing that. could be something to it


----------



## ProdigalSun (Apr 11, 2013)

mmunds said:


> My wife and I found a strain she likes and will only smoke at home, with me alone. The blue rhino strain get her going really good.
> 
> About 20 minutes after she literally starts getting very very wet and horny with no extra influence at all. EVERY TIME! She becomes an extremely wild one for a couple hours and nothing else or any other strain has ever done this to her in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Everyone is different and I believe there is a strain out there for everyone, just got to find it. We found hers by accident and are slowly trying the rest of the parental strains separately.


Not bad for a first post.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 11, 2013)

According to "Trends in Pharmacological Sciences" the only component that is sexually stimulating is THC, so theoretically any strain with high THC (and low CBD) should do the trick. Personally I think it just helps some people loosen up and it's 'not' really an effective aphrodisiac but I guess miles vary here too.


----------



## mmunds (Apr 11, 2013)

Sativied said:


> According to "Trends in Pharmacological Sciences" the only component that is sexually stimulating is THC, so theoretically any strain with high THC (and low CBD) should do the trick. Personally I think it just helps some people loosen up and it's 'not' really an effective aphrodisiac but I guess miles vary here too.


Yea, I do not agree. My wife has had a few different strains, never happened before. Under same circumstances, no affect like the other. We did some "comparisons" and their is something more to that strain for her. I even tricked her saying it was something else. She thought it was a new one but got same result. She will not smoke it with anyone else around because it affects her very strongly. I'm not a young punk, been married to her for 20 years, vmware administrator very good at analytical problem solving, and know her body and responses as well as her. When I said she get wet I am serious she has a strong physical response to one strain under all situations no matter what. Something more to it than just thc theoritics. Not just stoned and enjoying either.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 13, 2013)

That's ok, I don't think it's a really a matter of opinion anyway, and it sounds like a pavlov response combined with a huge dose of wishful thinking, which your response confirms. But hey man, if it works for you and your wife... enjoy. 

Oh and thanks for the laugh (the part about comparing reading your wife to adminstering VMs, hilarious).


----------



## fusion13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Blue Dream, Blue Dream, Blue Dream... That is the one Strain that I know for a fact that makes most of the girls I know horny


----------



## mmunds (Apr 15, 2013)

fusion13 said:


> Blue Dream, Blue Dream, Blue Dream... That is the one Strain that I know for a fact that makes most of the girls I know horny


Have to try that one next and compare, thanks.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Apr 15, 2013)

Some strains are certainly more 'sensual', which can lead to feelings of arousal. My Critical Jack by Delicious is probably the most sensual strain I have grown. I have found myself getting horny on it. Might work for your wife?


----------



## Parker1023 (Apr 15, 2013)

i have had a few girls say weed makes them horny.. but that bitch Molly trumps it all in the horny bitches category hahahahha


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sativied said:


> According to "Trends in Pharmacological Sciences" the only component that is sexually stimulating is THC, so theoretically any strain with high THC (and low CBD) should do the trick. Personally I think it just helps some people loosen up and it's 'not' really an effective aphrodisiac but I guess miles vary here too.



Thank you brother, this is correct and people who disagree with this are bat shit crazy. Remember folks, its all in your head and over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.


----------



## dolamic (Apr 15, 2013)

Greg1919a4 said:


> some strains make you sleepy or numb what strain will make your senses come alive and make the ladies horny.


Every single strain ever ever. Ever.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 15, 2013)

Use of cannabis as an aphrodisiac in Ayurvedic medicine and for Tantric sex has been described in writing fully 3000 years ago and undoubtedly goes back even further than that. (They used to eat it, not smoke it for this purpose). 

The modern seminal article is this one:
Weller, RA and JA Halikas, "Marijuana Use and Sexual Behavior," Journal of Sex Research (1984) 20:186.

You can read a secondary report and other good info on the topic here:



> http://the420times.com/2011/02/is-marijuana-sex-enhancing-or-sex-killing/
> 
> The best report, based on interviews with 97 adults in Kansas City, showed that more than two-thirds of subjects reported increased sexual pleasure and satisfaction with marijuana use. About half of both sexes also reported increased sexual desire while using marijuana. Emotional closeness and physical enjoyment of snuggling were also enhanced. But one-third said the drug was not sex-enhancing, and half reported no increase in desire. [Weller, RA and JA Halikas, Marijuana Use and Sexual Behavior, Journal of Sex Research (1984) 20:186.]


So that weed can make you horny isn't exactly "news". Enough people report the effect that its probably "true" and I'd say likely physiologic, not purely placebo/psychological. 

I'm not going to get into details, but you can count me in the 1/2 to 2/3 that have found this to be an enhancer rather than neutral or an inhibitor. I can't speak to specific strains as being "standouts" (get it?) in my personal experience, but sativas generally work better. 

I should probably mention that the strain "Jilly bean" by TGA has a reputation of being a female aphrodisiac. That's probably because it was bred by a woman and to some extent marketed that way, but it probably does work.


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 15, 2013)

I've had moments when smoking where I've felt really horny but never really thought of it as an aphrodisiac.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Apr 15, 2013)

When it cums to my wife lol , she gets horny from Sativas only and never from Indica . I know when she smokes some Thai that I might get tied up myself for a while lol . I always have a Thai in bloom and plenty for her to smoke .

As noted beforehand here , it seems that most women are aroused by THC and I myself find the Indicas to shut my libido off most times not 
Our own personal chemistry has something to do with the variables I believe . Some women might just get to high from a good sat and never put out lmao


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 15, 2013)

I usually prefer brazilians or SE Asians. Are we talking about women or strains!!!?


----------

